# LS decal swap for those that have done it



## Doogy (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm looking to build up a 1999 Liege, which was a dream frame of mine from that time. However, as much as I love the sexy frame tubing geometry, the garish (IMO) yellow logo is something that doesn't interest me. I was pleased to see on the LS website that they have replacement decal kits for pretty much every model, in every year. In particular, I like the white and black logo from the 2005 Ultimate/Vortex/etc. Off the wall question I realize, but does anyone know which model's downtube most closely resembles the Liege? I want to get the right decal 'fit' without having it look too small or worse, too big. Thanks for any input! Douglas


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

I have a 2005 Blade and have the PDF for that year Catalog. Which does not help this situation, but perhaps looking on line for the catalogs for the years and model/decal appropriate to your task would be the help you need.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

It has the same bladed down tube as the Ultimate had:

http://www.tirides.com/wp/tiridesfiles/Litespeed-1999.pdf

At least that what it looks like in the catalog. I have a 1999 Ultimate that I refurbished last year. I burned off the yellow decals and put on some black ones like you suggested. I think I paid $35 for the decal set. They look a lot better than the yellow bubble looking decals that were originally on the bike. Apply them carefully, because if you get them at a bad angle, it'll look terrible. My LBS said they refuse to apply decals. Mine turned out great and the bike looks fantastic.


----------



## DrD (Feb 5, 2000)

The 05 Ultimate decals should work - the downtube is a little different (sort of angular instead of the smooth one on the Liege) but it should work - here's a pic of an 05 Ultimate


----------

